# Suspension torque setting anyone ?



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

As above,I'm going to be doing suspension work and can't seem to find any torque settings online anywhere,can anyone help ?
Doing front lower arms inc ball joints,drop links and springs,and the rear I'm doing adj rear arms drop links and springs so anything I have to undo/change I need torque setting fir :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Look in the HOW TOs in the Knowledge Base. Should be there.

Cheers


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Can't find anything :?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have them all somewhere.
Do a search you will find them as this question always pops up.

Ball joints are 75Nm I know that much

Rear bottom shock.Drop link to hub = 110Nm
Drop link upper = 25Nm
ARB = 25 Nm

As for the front.. There are many bolts so search away.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Still haven't found a definitive list,anyone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

What exactly are you replacing?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> What exactly are you replacing?


Front Wishbones,ball joints,drop links,springs.
Rear adjustable tie arms,drop links,springs.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Here we are - I made these myself.. All have the Nm value and some have part numbers too - 
The second diagram is referenced to the document below it (Word)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow that's an epic find!! Where did you get those diagrams from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

NickG said:


> Wow that's an epic find!! Where did you get those diagrams from if you don't mind me asking?


Well I added the torque settings and part numbers 
I found them here and there - off other forums etc... I also have ETKA so can get any diagram.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh really!! Top man, that's ultra helpful!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

They are not definitive.. But can be useful for suspension jobs etc.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just had to drop my front subframe and everything on it, so that's massively helpful for me! so cheers dude!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

NickG said:


> I've just had to drop my front subframe and everything on it, so that's massively helpful for me! so cheers dude!


Front subframe added


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info,top bloke :wink:


----------



## HairyHamster (Apr 30, 2017)

Just fitted my coillies so another thank you from me


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi all, I've just changed the front strut top mounts. I can see that the nuts need torquing. But how do I achieve this when I need to use a no. 7 Alan key to stop the centre rod from spinning, whilst tightening the nut with a 21mm drop ring spanner? I. Can't think of a solution, because if I use a socket to torque the nut, I can't use an Alan key to stop the bolt/rod from spinning!
Can anyone help? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Hacksawcats said:


> Hi all, I've just changed the front strut top mounts. I can see that the nuts need torquing. But how do I achieve this when I need to use a no. 7 Alan key to stop the centre rod from spinning, whilst tightening the nut with a 21mm drop ring spanner? I. Can't think of a solution, because if I use a socket to torque the nut, I can't use an Alan key to stop the bolt/rod from spinning!
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks in advance


They make sockets with a cut away. Here's an example:

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-pa ... 3046schkt/


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Ahh, OK, Didnt knows that! Cant find anything on ebay for less than £40.00 for a set! I think this job has cost me more in tools than it would have done to take it to the shop!! Any cheaper ideas??


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Do they need to be torqued correctly or am I just stressing over nothing?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

But if you get a good set and have them for life, they pay for themselves. That's always been my philosophy when buying tools. :wink:

As to how important the torque is, well, sorta yes. You need to get them tight enough to stay put and not over stress the material by being too tight. So at some point, an offset box end wrench and holding with the allen key will get you there, and there is going to be a pretty solid pull. I believe your target is 60nm, so pretty snug. The other thing is then to just keep an eye on it afterwards. You ought to hear a rattle when going over bumps if it loosens up. The weight of the car should keep it all together, at least as long as the wheels maintain contact with the pavement. :lol:

And while perhaps a bit hamfisted, a solid zap with a good impact wrench will often get 'er done too. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, as kit stands the moment, I've used an impact wrench, but was worried about being over tight as didn't want to break the mounts etc. So I guess what your saying is get my hand in my pocket and buy the socket set and then at least I knows the jobs been done properly?

Regards


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

On the 8P platform, it's really important that the correct torque is applied or the top mounts can become noisy and wear very quickly.
Am not sure what the TT torque is , but when I did my A3 suspension last year it was 44 lbs/ft.
I bought a 21mm cutaway socket (actually sold as a Lambda sensor removal tool) and an Allen key before I realised that I actually had the correct tools for the job hidden in a drawer :lol: , so I ended up using them instead .


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Hacksawcats said:


> Well, as kit stands the moment, I've used an impact wrench, but was worried about being over tight as didn't want to break the mounts etc. So I guess what your saying is get my hand in my pocket and buy the socket set and then at least I knows the jobs been done properly?
> 
> Regards


Pretty much. You really ought to get it to the right torque. You might be able to get by, but they give you specs on this stuff for a reason.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

silverbug said:


> On the 8P platform, it's really important that the correct torque is applied or the top mounts can become noisy and wear very quickly.
> Am not sure what the TT torque is , but when I did my A3 suspension last year it was 44 lbs/ft.
> I bought a 21mm cutaway socket (actually sold as a Lambda sensor removal tool) and an Allen key before I realised that I actually had the correct tools for the job hidden in a drawer :lol: , so I ended up using them instead .


I like that setup! Certainly a slicker way to go than the cut away sockets. And 60 Nm is going to be about 44 ft lbs


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Guys, would this do the job?:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-308-22mm-1 ... 0935.m2460


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> Hi Guys, would this do the job?:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-308-22mm-1 ... 0935.m2460


That's the sort of thing , but don't you need 21mm?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> Hacksawcats said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, would this do the job?:
> ...


Err, yes, I think I was just using this as an example, my search continues!!


----------

